# Post separation - 50% custody



## bscotth908 (May 21, 2020)

The hours between when your kid goes to sleep and when you go to sleep are dangerous, right? You begin to question if you made the right decision about your separation even though you know you did the right thing. I guess in the turmoil of getting separated, I never considered how lonely it would be to be a parent 50% of the time. It's slightly ironic that while I was married, I remember longing for alone time and now that I have it, I'm left feeling sorry for myself. I wonder if anyone else feels or felt this way.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Well, I can at least sympathize, empathize, and commiserate with you about the bad feeling of being a part time parent. I was pretty overwhelmed and exhausted before the separation. I was doing most of the child care and housework while working full time and having 10+ hours of commuting every week. I'm still a little bit tired but it is my fault. The times when I'm on my own, I'm doing a lot of the things that I didn't have time to do before like getting caught up on book series and playing games and whatnot. The house seems empty without the kids (or anyone else) here. I didn't have any illusions about it though. When she said she was leaving, I knew that it was going to be a long time until it would seem OK, if ever.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

bscotth908 said:


> *The hours between when your kid goes to sleep and when you go to sleep are dangerous, right?* You begin to question if you made the right decision about your separation even though you know you did the right thing. I guess in the turmoil of getting separated, I never considered how lonely it would be to be a parent 50% of the time. It's slightly ironic that while I was married, I remember longing for alone time and now that I have it, I'm left feeling sorry for myself. I wonder if anyone else feels or felt this way.


Could you explain how the time between when your kid goes to sleep and you go to sleep are dangerous?

What kind of things do you do with your time? I'm assuming you have a job, is that right?

Do you have friends who you do things with? Do you have any hobbies or interest that you spend time on?


----------

